# Wyeast 1728, Scottish Ale, Any Advice



## yum beer (10/4/12)

putting down a scottish ale(innis & gunne type) this weekend, will be using 1728, has anybody used this yeast and can offer some advice on 
temp range, attenuation, etc....info says estery at higher temps, pack suggests 13-24c..was thinking of 18c, I want it fairly clean to allow
oak chip, bourbon and vanilla flavours( from additions) to come through, 
what will the yeast bring itself flavour wise?


----------



## geoffd (10/4/12)

yum beer said:


> putting down a scottish ale(innis & gunne type) this weekend, will be using 1728, has anybody used this yeast and can offer some advice on
> temp range, attenuation, etc....info says estery at higher temps, pack suggests 13-24c..was thinking of 18c, I want it fairly clean to allow
> oak chip, bourbon and vanilla flavours( from additions) to come through,
> what will the yeast bring itself flavour wise?




I brew with it at 14-16 degrees, produces very clean alcohol, also make export stout with it.
pitch rate about half way between a lager & an ale at that temp. superb yeast cake, you'll bottle every last drop off it. gives dark plum esters in the stout, which start to fade from 3 months & the peaty earthiness (that is not peated malt derived) starts to develop.

Seems to take a while for any decent head retention to develop. Also note it is considerably lower attenuator than say US-05/WY1056, I'd recommend 66 max probably even low 60's but that will depend on your OG & desired FG, if OG under 1.050 then 66 OK if above then go lower mash temp.
I assume you want an FG in the 1.010-1.016 range


----------



## merlin032 (10/4/12)

I can't really speak with any authority on the matter since this was my first time using the yeast - I put a brew down with this yeast the other day following style guidelines from Ray Daniels book "Designing Great Beers"

I used a 2Litre starter, cooled and decanted off the wort, saved 2 x 10ml vials of yeast and then pitched the rest of it. 1.064 wort, has been going great guns for the last few days in my fridge set to 14c, my aim is for 21 day primary, 42 day cold conditioning

Ray Daniels recommends 13-16c for this style and allow 3 weeks for primary fermentation followed by cold conditioning, the aim should be for clean & neutral finish with low esters, low attenuation to let the malt come through without any flavours imparted by the yeast. 18c is too high in my opinion.


----------



## yum beer (10/4/12)

Just checked my recipe in brewmate, actually ferment temp is 15c, not 18c....

gives me FG of 1019 at 71% att. So it may end up with a bit more body than expected if I only get 66ish, but thats ok.

Really looking forward to this, the I & G is a great beer, and at $7 a bottle, making something close really saves some dollars... :icon_cheers:


----------

